
Watch Marissa Mayer Destroy Research In Motion In 23 Words - shawndumas
http://www.businessinsider.com/watch-marissa-mayer-destroy-research-in-motion-in-23-words-2012-11
======
DuskStar
Now I don't think she entirely killed RIM, as they have been trying for years
to do it to themselves to little avail, but she certainly enumerated the
largest problem with BlackBerries-they don't provide nearly the feature set
modern smartphones have lead us to expect.

